# cross-cultural marriage



## Wendy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Are there anyone out there having a cross-cultural marraige, says European & Asian? If yes, what do you think is the most barriers in the marriage? or on what kind of things do you normally argue on?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Wendy said:


> Are there anyone out there having a cross-cultural marraige


american and asian



Wendy said:


> If yes, what do you think is the most barriers in the marriage?


related to the cultural differences, probably the in-laws. but i cant say that for sure. his mom might have hated me even if i was asian. 



Wendy said:


> or on what kind of things do you normally argue on?


just the normal stuff. 

do you, or are you, thinking of a cross-cultural marriage?


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

White (european-descent) and hispanic.

It's been less about arguments than about learning each other's cultures and teaching each other different ways. I think the only tough patch is his family making ignorant ethnic comments to me ... he's always embarrassed and it's been hard sorting out how to handle them without disruption family relations.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your views. I'm an asian marrying a German. The "in-law" problem so far is not a problem for us, as we live too far away from our parents. The most problem between us is the food problem, and sometimes that we have different point of view on things due to cultrual difference. 

May I ask you a personal question like how you arrange the money stuff at home?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Wendy said:


> The most problem between us is the food problem, and sometimes that we have different point of view on things due to cultrual difference.


sometimes we have different views on food, but its just b/c he likes to eat meat and i prefer not to. I love asian food, though, which is funny. he got me eating sushi and tofu and now i want it all the time, and he rarely does. lol

what kind of cultural points of view do you differ on?



Wendy said:


> May I ask you a personal question like how you arrange the money stuff at home?


My H handles all the money. he's a little controlling in that area, but i am working on gradually letting him be comfortable with me more involved.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

my favorite couple is cross-cultural" as you call it...the BSU broncos running back ian johnson proposed to his caucasian wife at the fiesta bowl...you might have seen it...there are no cultural barriers that cannot be overcome with true love...


----------



## Wendy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's funny Ljtseng, my husband likes to eat sushi very much, and take me to the Japanese restaurant quite often, while I've got tired of eating always sushi, salmon fish, etc. The most difference between us on foods is he like dishes with strong taste, doen't like cooked veggies and soup, but I like to eat lots of veggie but cooked, and soup, coz from where I am from, soup is important. 

Well as far as different cultrual point of views are concerned, for example, he finds lots of behaviors or the way of thinking of the people from my country are weird, and we argued a lot when he always complaints about something he couldn't accept in the place where I have been living since I was born. Once I got tired of his always complaining, I said he had to accept all if he accept me...

I happened to read a survey from the newspaper which says asian-cauasian marriage generally can not last for over 10 years. Do you know any asian-causian couples who have been together for their whole life?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Wendy said:


> but I like to eat lots of veggie but cooked, and soup, coz from where I am from, soup is important.


my H likes that stuff, too. he loves veggies where i like fruit. thats funny. 



Wendy said:


> he finds lots of behaviors or the way of thinking of the people from my country are weird, and we argued a lot when he always complaints about something he couldn't accept in the place where I have been living since I was born.


like what kind of things does he find weird? i dont know anything about german culture, and only very little of asian culture. My H came to the states when he was ten, so most of his life he's been in the states. 

which country are you guys living in? 



Wendy said:


> Do you know any asian-causian couples who have been together for their whole life?


I dont actually. but where i live i actually see a lot of asian-caucasian couples.


----------

